# Itext , Spaltenbreite automatisch anpassen ?



## jupa (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle und würde diese gerne als PDF ausdrucken, mein letztes Problem ist das der Text in der Tabelle ändern kann.

Deswegen suche ich eine Möglichkeit womit Itext die Spaltenbreite einer Tabelle automatisch nach der Länge des Textes setzt.

Hatt jemand eine Idee wie ich das machen kann ???

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Bilbo (15. Jun 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich überhaupt die Spaltenbreite in einer PdfPTable setzen kann? Diese sind anscheinend immer alle gleich groß und das stört mich gewaltig.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (15. Jun 2010)

Man kann beispielsweise ein float[]-Array beim Instanzieren mitgeben, z. B.:

```
PdfPTable table = new PdfPTable(new float[] { 1f, 2f, 1.2f, 2f });
```


----------



## Bilbo (16. Jun 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Bilbo (16. Jun 2010)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie ich einen Paragraph/Chunk einfach an das Ende der Seite platzieren kann? Möglichst ohne die Koordinaten genau anzugeben, sondern einfach durch einen Befehl.

Danke


----------

